# Do Switch boost the signal?



## 00Seven

*Do Switches boost the signal?*

Do Switches boost the signal?

If I run the full 300ft of Cat5 to another switch, will it boost to another 300ft?


----------



## DumberDrummer

I think you may need an Ethernet Repeater. 

Some switches have an internal repeater, others don't. It varies from switch to switch. Check your documentation.


----------



## 00Seven

Thanks, I will do that.


----------



## JamesO

Switches do not really boost the signal, per say, however, they typically regenerate it. You should be able to extend a Ethernet segment by installing a switch every 100m. If you cannot get power to it, you should be able to use a Power Over Ethernet adapter to solve the power issue.

JamesO


----------



## johnwill

James is correct, any switch or hub regenerates the signal, it couldn't work any other way. :smile:


----------

